# Guilty pleasures: horrible movies that we love.



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Alright, people, we all have them - hideously awful movies that we'll stop whatever we're doing and watch whenever they come on tv. Or maybe it's the movie that you own, but keep tucked away behind your respectable movies on the shelf. 

The time has come to 'fess up. Tell me your beloved bad, bad movie choices. 


I'll go first. Deep Blue Sea. Oh my god, what a horrific piece of junk this movie is, but I love it with all my sick, demented heart. Super-intelligent giant sharks, underwater catastrophe, Samuel L. Jackson staying cool despite the circumstances? Are you kidding me? I never stood a chance. 

LOVE IT. 

Next?


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 2, 2006)

GODZILLA!!!! Any Japanese monster movie - BUT - my all time favorite that is only shown at 4am once in a blue moon:

MANSTER!

It's the worst and I LOVE IT!!











Carrie said:


> Alright, people, we all have them - hideously awful movies that we'll stop whatever we're doing and watch whenever they come on tv. Or maybe it's the movie that you own, but keep tucked away behind your respectable movies on the shelf.
> 
> The time has come to 'fess up. Tell me your beloved bad, bad movie choices.
> 
> ...


----------



## ripley (Jul 2, 2006)

Night of the Comet.

Comet zombies, evil scientists, eighties hair...what's not to love?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jul 2, 2006)

Revenge of the Nerds

I especially love that scene at the end when they perform in the talent show.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 2, 2006)

Mars Attacks! 

I just love that cheesy, campy work of art  


"ACK ACK ACK! ACK ... ACK ACK! ACK! ACK ACK!!"


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 2, 2006)

I think Say Anything is a pretty horrible, slightly boring movie. Still love it and own it!


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mars Attacks!



Awesome choice!!  That is a great movie.
Though, I do not consider certain "bad" movies a thing to be "guilty" of for liking, but I'll go with the flow...
The Gate is such an old movie, the effects are now considered horrible, and the acting is horrible, and most of the factors in the movie are horrible, but I re-watched it again last weekend, and I love it!!  It's such a fun movie!


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

I must confess, the "badder" a movie is (at least unintentionally) the better I usually like it. I have always liked B grad movies... well and those worse than B too.

All of the _Evil Dead _movies... love 'em but I'm not fooled. They're cheesy.
_Lake Placid_- Betty White cussing and fish leaping out of the water in fear? LOVE IT!
_Better Off Dead/One Crazy Summer_- 80s cheese... Yay!
Most anything that's been MST3K'd... _Manos- the Hands of Fate _in particular
_Godzilla V. The Smog Monster_- a favorite from childhood
_Clue_- Tim Curry AND Madeline Kanh??? Yes please!

I'd better stop before you realize the depths of my weirdness.


----------



## VideoGamer (Jul 2, 2006)

I've always thought that calling something a "guilty pleasure" is sort of like trying to wear of badge of sophistication and irreverence at the same time, which are kind of contradictory. Kind of like having your cake and eating it, too. (Then again, this site _is_ for fat people.)

But, I mean, if you _really_ felt guilty about liking a movie....why would you post it on the internet for everybody to see? It just seems phony.

Having said all that, I still enjoy 'Saved by the Bell', which has such a gratuitously sweet and innocent spirit that I have to put my head in my hands half the show.


----------



## Chimpi (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> _Clue_- Tim Curry AND Madeline Kanh??? Yes please!



Clue is _*SO*_ not a bad movie! Period!! Most of the people I know have loved Clue.


----------



## VideoGamer (Jul 2, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mars Attacks!
> 
> I just love that cheesy, campy work of art
> 
> ...



For the record, 'Mars Attacks!' is _supposed_ to be campy. Most people picked that up by the time that the Martians posed for pictures in front of the Taj Mahal.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> I've always thought that calling something a "guilty pleasure" is sort of like trying to wear of badge of sophistication and irreverence at the same time, which are kind of contradictory. Kind of like having your cake and eating it, too. (Then again, this site _is_ for fat people.)
> 
> But, I mean, if you _really_ felt guilty about liking a movie....why would you post it on the internet for everybody to see? It just seems phony.



Yeah. Literal much? 



VideoGamer said:


> Having said all that, I still enjoy 'Saved by the Bell', which has such a gratuitously sweet and innocent spirit that I have to put my head in my hands half the show.



I like this last part of your post - you actually come across as a nice, fallible, likeable person, and not a pretentious, superior jerk.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

activistfatgirl said:


> I think Say Anything is a pretty horrible, slightly boring movie. Still love it and own it!



Mark my words: I will find my Lloyd Dobler someday. I will. 

Oh, and my assault on the world begins now.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> _Lake Placid_- Betty White cussing and fish leaping out of the water in fear? LOVE IT!




Lake Placid is sooooooo bad, and sooooooo watchable.  

(I definitely wouldn't classify "Better Off Dead" as a bad movie, though.)


----------



## jamie (Jul 2, 2006)

Joe Dirt. Everyone makes fun of me for loving it until they watch it with me. It is supposed to be silly and campy and a showcase of all things bad, but I adore it. Daaannng.


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 2, 2006)

"Hooperman"
"Smokey and the Bandit 2"
"Smokey and the Bandit 3"

Sense a theme?


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 2, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> For the record, 'Mars Attacks!' is _supposed_ to be campy. Most people picked that up by the time that the Martians posed for pictures in front of the Taj Mahal.



I think she implied she understood it was supposed to be campy when she called it campy...


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jul 2, 2006)

Space Balls I still crack up when I see it!!


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Ella Bella said:


> Space Balls I still crack up when I see it!!




Favorite line: What's the matter Col. Sanders? Chicken?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 2, 2006)

Electric Dreams (WHY is this not on DVD?? Bastards)
Every John Hughes (I miss him!) flick before he started with the &%^@! baby stuff
The Idolmaker. Peter Gallagher probably leaves this off his resume. 
Monkees TV show reruns. Belt buckles on the hip? You fashion-forward _rebels_. 
Wolf - Jack Nicholson and James Spader as werewolves? Faa-habulous!
Shaun Of The Dead - not exactly cheesy or old, but a classic nonetheless. 
Practical Magic. Witchy goodness. And I _will _have that house someday. 
Modern Girls. My word, it's crap. But Clayton Rohner is just dreeeeamy. 

There's more...


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 2, 2006)

The Last Starfighter. It's like visual Cheez Whiz. 
Mildred Pierce. Shoulder pads. Fur coats. Drama. 
Betsy's Wedding. At one time, I wanted my own Stevie Dee. 
The Craft. More witchy goodness. 
Dragonslayer. The Biscuit battles a dragon!
Ever After. So? It's romantic, dammit. And for chrissakes, there's a shoe subplot. How could I *not*. 
Muriel's Wedding. One word: Abba-fucking-riffic. 
My Cousin Vinny. "yeah, you blend"
Real Genius. "In the immortal words of Socrates, who said, "I drank what?" 
The Sweetest Thing. I tell people it's because it's a _San Francisco_ movie. Well it *is*. 
St. Elmo's Fire. "A boogalah-boogalah-boogalah ha ha haaaa" (You KNOW you did it too) 
Untamed Heart *sniffle*

*sigh* We need a cult film thread too.


----------



## The Kid (Jul 2, 2006)

Bio Dome​
Pauly Shore + Stephen Baldwin + Scientists = The most idiotic movie ever.

That movie was really stupid but I still watch it all the time. Hilarious. I love it, certainly one of my favorites.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 2, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> For the record, 'Mars Attacks!' is _supposed_ to be campy. Most people picked that up by the time that the Martians posed for pictures in front of the Taj Mahal.



Well, color me stupid. I had no idea


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 2, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> Practical Magic. Witchy goodness. And I _will _have that house someday.



I really liked that movie.


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Jul 2, 2006)

I've got three for your consideration:

#1 - "The Thing With Two Heads" (1972) with Ray Milland & Rosey Grier.





#2 - "The Hypnotic Eye" (1960).





#3 - "Hot Rods to Hell" (1967) with Dana Andrews


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jul 2, 2006)

Cause I love so many of the "bad" ones listed 

Here's some of mine:

Deuce Bigalow, Male Gigolo (Duece Bigalow, European Gigilo was too horrid for even a Good Bad Movie list!)

Jaws 3D 

Yentl - Babs as a barely pubescent Yeshiva BOY?

Jumpin Jack Flash 

Great topic!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

I will admit that I have watched Kentucky Fried Movie more times than any one person should. 

(Which could be as little as once!)

"Aagh! A toy robot!"

Wouldn't say I loved it, though.

Most of the ones I love are great, of course...

(where's that snickering smiley?)


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm all about those cheesy 80s flicks, baby. 
I still love:
*"Adventures In Babysitting"*
*"Willy/Milly" aka "Something Special" *(whoever remembers this movie will get a big wet kiss from me!)
*"Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure"* (only the first one, thank you)
*"Blue Lagoon"
"Cat's Eye"
"Mannequin"
"DARYL"
"My Step-Mother Is an Alien"
"Heathers"
"The Legend of Billie Jean"
"License to Drive"*

 Geez, I could go on an on... I didn't mention *"The Dark Crystal" *or *"Labyrinth" *because I don't think they're bad movies. They're not! ​


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 2, 2006)

"Weird Science"


----------



## Esme (Jul 2, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Geez, I could go on an on... I didn't mention *"The Dark Crystal" *or *"Labyrinth" *because I don't think they're bad movies. They're not!




I think you are another long-lost twin of mine Rainahblue. Those are amazingly cool movies, and I own them both on DVD...(and saw them in the theaters when they first came out. LOVE 'EM!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 2, 2006)

I'm pretty much against ever setting foot in a movie theatre again, Esme.

I find it annoying.

The sound is always too loud, and there are too many people.

I can wait for the video to come out.

Viewing movies at home is far superior. If a film relies on the sensationalism of being seen on the big screen, it isn't worth watching.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Jul 2, 2006)

_Dead Alive_ ~ Jackson's first movie


----------



## jamie (Jul 2, 2006)

Sammmmm..... I didn't realize people thought Practical Magic and St. Elmo's Fire guilty pleasure movies..those are two of my faves. You have good taste.


----------



## saucywench (Jul 2, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Cause I love so many of the "bad" ones listed
> 
> Here's some of mine:
> 
> ...


I _loved _Jumpin' Jack Flash!


----------



## crazygrad (Jul 2, 2006)

We watch Mars Attacks so much, our cat watches and acks at the martians!


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

Esme said:


> I think you are another long-lost twin of mine Rainahblue. Those are amazingly cool movies, and I own them both on DVD...(and saw them in the theaters when they first came out. LOVE 'EM!



 For my long lost twin, the lovely Esme:






I own the movies I listed - and I swear I don't say the lines along with the film if someone else is watching with me.  ​


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 2, 2006)

About Last Night (and it's on right now!) 



jamie said:


> Sammmmm..... I didn't realize people thought Practical Magic and St. Elmo's Fire guilty pleasure movies..those are two of my faves. You have good taste.



Well, I don't think they've made too many people's top-ten lists, ya know? But yeah - I like 'em too


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 2, 2006)

crazygrad said:


> We watch Mars Attacks so much, our cat watches and acks at the martians!



That is so funny!  
I love "Mars Attacks" and I don't get why it did so poorly in theatres...​


----------



## VideoGamer (Jul 2, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> I think she implied she understood it was supposed to be campy when she called it campy...



Sorry, but the word "campy" was clearly used to deride the movie rather than explain its inherent tone. 

But I appreciate your attempt to come across as clever and superior. Next time, maybe you can leave the original poster to explain it, okay?


----------



## Isa (Jul 2, 2006)

My list is long but at the top: Ali G Indahouse. Laughed till I cried.


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 3, 2006)

Deuce Bigalow? I liked that movie. I know, cheesy,cheesy. But some of the lines were so hysterical-especially Eddie Griffin's. I think he's a party.

And I watched it at least 6 times to see Oded Fehr. OMG what a HUNK!! That
was before he cut his hair. He was gorgeous! (He played the original "man-whore." )

I loved Legally Blonde (part one only) even tho the critics hated it. I thought it was cute.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 3, 2006)

HappyFatChick said:


> Deuce Bigalow? I liked that movie. I know, cheesy,cheesy. But some of the lines were so hysterical-especially Eddie Griffin's. I think he's a party.
> 
> And I watched it at least 6 times to see Oded Fehr. OMG what a HUNK!! That
> was before he cut his hair. He was gorgeous! (He played the original "man-whore." )
> ...



Yessssss Oded is waay hot! Whew. He alone justified seeing the movie several times, but I also loved it. It still makes me laugh... I also loved him in UC Undercover. Anyone remember that show?





​


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 3, 2006)

O.M.G.!!!!!
Drooling.....:wubu: :smitten:


----------



## SparklingBBW (Jul 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY[U said:


> The Idolmaker[/U]. Peter Gallagher probably leaves this off his resume.



I love, love, love this movie. Haven't seen it for quite some time though. I was gonna name my first born son Chesare LOL. Highly under-rated. 

My picks for guilty pleasure movies: 

Peter's Friends....Love all the cast especially Hugh Laurie, who I loved wayyyyyyyyy before he stole everyone else's hearts in House, so hand's off, he's mine! <grin> 

Strictly Ballroom...A faux documentary/drama/comedy all about ball room dancing. Love story, great music, awesome dancing, and the underdog wins in the end! Hurray! 

If You Could See What I Hear...Luscious Marc Singer before he fought the Aliens in "V", in the loosely biographical movie about Thom Sullivan. <swoon>.

That's all I can think of for now. Great thread! 

Gena


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Okay, I'll give in.

Personally, I don't think this movie is as bad as so many say.

It's got a cool feel to it, and a lot of 'heart'.

One of my all-time favourites:

*Eddie And The Cruisers​*


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> Sorry, but the word "campy" was clearly used to deride the movie rather than explain its inherent tone.
> 
> But I appreciate your attempt to come across as clever and superior. Next time, maybe you can leave the original poster to explain it, okay?



Heads up VG. I think you desire to come off as funny or sarcastic or intelligent in your posts thus far on Dim, but almost everytime you come off as conceited and bordering on rude. Sarcasm does NOT transfer well on online boards, and if you want to be funny, try to find a better way to do so.

Dissecting someone's use of "campy" and then this comment to TSL who pointed out how outright it was seems a bit nitpicky and pretentious. Why not try sharing a movie or two next time?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jul 3, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> ActivistFats:
> 
> When the women way an average of 350 pounds, piling on somebody can be downright dangerous.



Oh, and I forgot to mention the subtle fat jokes. Also something that doesn't transfer well. At least not to me.


----------



## Moody (Jul 3, 2006)

SamanthaNY said:


> The Last Starfighter. It's like visual Cheez Whiz.



Space-faring cultures use Duracell 9-volt batteries! I'm not making this up, and I'm sure I didn't hallucinate it, but I had the chance to view this once again with some friends a few years back, but I swear I remember one of the props during a scene where something was busted inside the fighter was a 9-volt. Wasn't made up to look like something other than what it was, either - it was simply a 9-volt hooked up to some wires. Good times...


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jul 3, 2006)

Isa said:


> My list is long but at the top: Ali G Indahouse. Laughed till I cried.


Did you know Ali G (Sasha Cohen) is the voice of King Julien in Madagascar? He was the best thing in the movie


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jul 3, 2006)

Rainahblue said:


> Yessssss Oded is waay hot! Whew. He alone justified seeing the movie several times, but I also loved it. It still makes me laugh... I also loved him in UC Undercover. Anyone remember that show?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And The Mummy and The Mummy Returns ....both rather awful movies too 

Seeing him, Brendon Fraiser and the most beautiful Rachel Weisz had redeeming value tho!


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jul 3, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> ActivistFats:
> 
> I'm already outnumbered, and it really doesn't say too much about your trust in the Dimensions people to articulate themselves if you and every other poster is butting in.
> 
> When the women way an average of 350 pounds, piling on somebody can be downright dangerous.


Now didn't you just dig your hole deeper with that remark? 

You might wanna remove that wild hair and try life with snark, k?


----------



## William (Jul 3, 2006)

"Bonfires of the Vanities"


----------



## PrettyFatGirl4U (Jul 3, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Now didn't you just dig your hole deeper with that remark?
> 
> You might wanna remove that wild hair and try life with snark, k?


sheesh....another oops...that should read _*WITHOUT *_ snark!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 3, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> Sorry, but the word "campy" was clearly used to deride the movie rather than explain its inherent tone.
> 
> But I appreciate your attempt to come across as clever and superior. Next time, maybe you can leave the original poster to explain it, okay?



Then why are YOU trying to explain my use of the word campy (clearly being used to 'deride' the movie)? Hon, anyone with an IQ over 30 understands that the movie was MEANT to be a cheesy farce. And since it should be clear to you that I can walk and breathe and sometimes even chew gum all at the same time, you can safely assume that I understood the nature of the movie. 'K? Run along now, Junior ...


----------



## HappyFatChick (Jul 3, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl: when I got to your post and saw that picture again, I almost lost my breath. He is sooo fine!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 3, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> ActivistFats:
> 
> I'm already outnumbered, and it really doesn't say too much about your trust in the Dimensions people to articulate themselves if you and every other poster is butting in.
> 
> When the women *way* an average of 350 pounds, piling on somebody can be downright dangerous.


When you're trying to be an ass by making a fat joke..REAL ORIGINAL, at least spell correctly..PLEASE

SHEESH


----------



## LJ Rock (Jul 3, 2006)

I guess "bad" is in the eye of the beholder, at least when it comes to some movies... but here are some of my, let's just say more "questionable" faves.  

*Saturday Night Fever * Okay, I am a child of the disco era and I will always love this movie! Growing up, I just thought Travolta was the coolest and I wanted to be just like him. Thank God we don't always get what we wish for. lol

*Dolemite* chock-full of continuity errors, bad fashion and horrible lighting (and I don't remember how many times I saw the boom mic hanging down from the top of the screen) this movie can truly be called "bad" in every since of the word. But how can I not love a movie where Rudy Ray Moore gets out of jail, gets laid and blows away half of the mafia with a machine gun in the first five minutes? Awesome! lol
*
Bowfinger* Funny, I was just talking about this movie with my brother yesterday... we both LOVE it! Eddie Murphy and Steve Martin were HILLARIOUS in this movie. It's just such a ridiculous plot... but apparently a lot of people don't like this one either. 

And I have to mention this, while we are on the subject of "bad movies." The only movie I ever just *COULD NOT *sit through: *Disorderlies* starring *The Fat Boys*. We rented it on video when I was still a teenager, and it was just EMBARASSING how bad it was! LOL I have no love for that movie, but I have since talked to a lot of gentlemen around my age who are like, "What? You're crazy! Disorderlies was the SHIT!!!" 

Go figure... there's just no accounting for taste sometimes. LOL


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jul 3, 2006)

MisticalMisty said:


> When you're trying to be an ass by making a fat joke..REAL ORIGINAL, at least spell correctly..PLEASE
> 
> SHEESH



Oh, Misty - just admit it. You don't want him, and the ONLY REASON is coz you're a big, beautiful, man-hating, lipstick lesbian  
:kiss2:


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 3, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> ActivistFats:
> 
> I'm already outnumbered, and it really doesn't say too much about your trust in the Dimensions people to articulate themselves if you and every other poster is butting in.
> 
> When the women way an average of 350 pounds, piling on somebody can be downright dangerous.



So, are you ever going to post anything that isn't a steaming pile of bullshit, or are you gonna keep trolling?


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jul 3, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Oh, Misty - just admit it. You don't want him, and the ONLY REASON is coz you're a big, beautiful, man-hating, lipstick lesbian
> :kiss2:


Crap..what do I win if I admit it? LOL..well..minus the man-hating and lesbian part


----------



## Jes (Jul 3, 2006)

VideoGamer said:


> I've always thought that calling something a "guilty pleasure" is sort of like trying to wear of badge of sophistication and irreverence at the same time, which are kind of contradictory. Kind of like having your cake and eating it, too. (Then again, this site _is_ for fat people.)
> 
> But, I mean, if you _really_ felt guilty about liking a movie....why would you post it on the internet for everybody to see? It just seems phony.
> 
> Having said all that, I still enjoy 'Saved by the Bell', which has such a gratuitously sweet and innocent spirit that I have to put my head in my hands half the show.


Videogamer, a question: are you german?


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 3, 2006)

Jumpin' Jack Flash

It's one of my favorites. I like spies and chat and British accents. LOL


----------



## Moonchild (Jul 3, 2006)

Mortal Kombat. I LOVE that movie. I stand by the statement that the fight between Johnny Cage and Scorpion makes up for all of its faults. And if you disagree, Liu Kang will bicycle kick your ass.

And Undercover Brother. What a stupid movie. But ridiculously funny as well.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 3, 2006)

LJ Rock said:


> I guess "bad" is in the eye of the beholder, at least when it comes to some movies... but here are some of my, let's just say more "questionable" faves.
> 
> *Saturday Night Fever * Okay, I am a child of the disco era and I will always love this movie! Growing up, I just thought Travolta was the coolest and I wanted to be just like him. Thank God we don't always get what we wish for. lol
> 
> ...




I liked *"Bowfinger"*! Eddie Murphy is the master at playing multiple roles...

That's too funny, because I couldn't sit through *"The Disorderlies" *either! I swear I tried, but apparently even I have my limits when it comes to crappy movies.​


----------



## Jane (Jul 3, 2006)

My Chauffeur---best line of all times "It's sticky. I hate it when it's sticky."

Harold and Kamar Go to White Castle---damn thing cracks me up.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Napoleon Dynamite* ~ _Don:_ Hey, Napoleon. What did you do last summer again? 
_Napoleon Dynamite:_ I told you! I spent it with my uncle in Alaska hunting wolverines! 
_Don:_ Did you shoot any? 
_Napoleon Dynamite:_ Yes, like 50 of 'em! They kept trying to attack my cousins, what the heck would you do in a situation like that? 
_Don:_ What kind of gun did you use? 
_Napoleon Dynamite:_ A freakin' 12-gauge, what do you think?

*EuroTrip* ~ _Scott:_ I saw a gay porno once. I didn't know until halfway in. The girls never came. The girls never came! 

*Old School* ~ _Mitch Martin:_ True love is hard to find, sometimes you think you have true love and then you catch the early flight home from San Diego and a couple of nude people jump out of your bathroom blindfolded like a goddamn magic show ready to double team your girlfriend... 

*White Chicks* ~ _Latrell Spencer:_ White meat only. 

*Dogde Ball *~ _Patches O'Houlihan:_ If you can dodge a wrench, you can dodge a ball. 

*Zoolander* ~ _Derek Zoolander:_ I'm pretty sure there's a lot more to life than being really, really good looking. And I plan on finding out what that is. 

***

I know, I know...dumb but I just think they are hysterical!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Jane said:


> Harold and Kumar Go to White Castle---damn thing cracks me up.


Hmm...I've actually seen that one, and must confess to having been gravely disappointed.

Yes, it had some funny moments, but I found it predictable. The cheetah, for example, was something I saw coming from the time it was first mentioned on the news.

It was much better than the Kids In The Hall's "Brain Candy", however!  

.


----------



## JudgeDredd425 (Jul 3, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Alright, people, we all have them - hideously awful movies that we'll stop whatever we're doing and watch whenever they come on tv. Or maybe it's the movie that you own, but keep tucked away behind your respectable movies on the shelf.
> 
> The time has come to 'fess up. Tell me your beloved bad, bad movie choices.
> 
> ...



Army of Darkness and also Bubba-Ho-Tep or to put it another way almost anything with Bruce Campbell in it. He's a good actor and funny guy although he has done some bad films.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> "Hooperman"
> "Smokey and the Bandit 2"
> "Smokey and the Bandit 3"
> 
> Sense a theme?


 
'Stache envy???  


(btw....wasn't it just "Hooper" that Burt was in? Or did you mean the tv series with Jack Ritter, "Hooperman"?)


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 3, 2006)

Jane said:


> My Chauffeur---best line of all times "It's sticky. I hate it when it's sticky."
> 
> Harold and Kamar Go to White Castle---damn thing cracks me up.



OMG, I lurve My Chauffeur! I didn't know of anyone but me and my sister who ever saw it! LOL


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 3, 2006)

JoyJoy said:


> 'Stache envy???
> 
> 
> (btw....wasn't it just "Hooper" that Burt was in? Or did you mean the tv series with Jack Ritter, "Hooperman"?)


:doh: I did mean "Hooper" with Burt. Thanks for the correction. Now the other theme all 3 films have are Trans Ams w/ screaming chickens on the hood (ok maybe there is no SC in SATB 3 but I digress).

And yes, I admit to a wee bit of 'stache envy. I just wish my goatee was all one color instead of brown with hints of red. blonde, and gray.)


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

I'd like to add _Hairspray_ to my list and _Con Air_.... very silly movies but I enjoy the heck out of them.


----------



## JoyJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> :doh: I did mean "Hooper" with Burt. Thanks for the correction. Now the other theme all 3 films have are Trans Ams w/ screaming chickens on the hood (ok maybe there is no SC in SATB 3 but I digress).
> 
> And yes, I admit to a wee bit of 'stache envy. I just wish my goatee was all one color instead of brown with hints of red. blonde, and gray.)


I'm with you on the TA....I've wanted one desperately since high school (that, or a Camaro)..and not the ugly sqaured-off 80s versions...give me a '76 and I'm set!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh, Joy.....


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 3, 2006)

Also available in blue or white. But they need T-Tops and a CB radio.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> Now the other theme all 3 films have are Trans Ams w/ screaming chickens on the hood...


*"Kill Bill, volume 2"*?


.


----------



## Moody (Jul 3, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'd like to add _Hairspray_


 

I think it would be safe to add ANY John Waters film here.

BTW, there are few things more akwardly excruciating than sitting through _Pink Flamingos_ while sitting in the same room with one's mother.

Unless your mom's totally cool...


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

Moody said:


> I think it would be safe to add ANY John Waters film here.
> 
> BTW, there are few things more akwardly excruciating than sitting through _Pink Flamingos_ while sitting in the same room with one's mother.
> 
> Unless your mom's totally cool...




My mom's not cool like that, so I keep her far away from the John Waters oeuvre.

Sometimes watching a John Waters movie is akward enough on one's own! But I do it anyway.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 3, 2006)

Moody said:


> BTW, there are few things more akwardly excruciating than sitting through _Pink Flamingos_ while sitting in the same room with one's mother.


I saw "The Talented Mister Ripley" that way.


.


----------



## eightyseven (Jul 3, 2006)

*Can't Hardly Wait*... gotta love those awfully wonderful teen movies.

*Malibu's Most Wanted*... this probably shouldn't have been allowed in theatres it was so bad, though I couldn't seem to stop enjoying it. I actually paid $7 to see this back when it came out... and it was actually worth a good $5.50 of it, quite impressive.


----------



## Esme (Jul 3, 2006)

I'll add the sublimely stupid "Big Trouble in Little China" and the cult fave "Buckaroo Banzai: Across the Eighth Dimension" to my dumb, but great movie list. 

Can't get enough of that cheese!


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Esme said:


> I'll add the sublimely stupid "Big Trouble in Little China"...



"Don't outdrive your lights."

.


----------



## Esme (Jul 4, 2006)

"I can see things no one else can see. I can do things no one else can do!"


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

Esme said:


> "I can see things no one else can see. I can do things no one else can do!"


Post pix plz tanx


----------



## Isa (Jul 4, 2006)

PrettyFatGirl4U said:


> Did you know Ali G (Sasha Cohen) is the voice of King Julien in Madagascar? He was the best thing in the movie



No I didn't know that. Just put it on my Netflix list. At the rate I'm going it should get here sometime next year.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2006)

eightyseven said:


> *Can't Hardly Wait*... gotta love those awfully wonderful teen movies.



This one's on my list, too.


----------



## butch (Jul 4, 2006)

A couple that come to mind,

While all my friends wanted to watch "One Crazy Summer" "Better Off Dead" and "The Sure Thing" in high school, I wanted to watch "Just One of the Guys." Best teen cross-dressing flick ever. I've gotta get it on DVD someday.

One that I do have on DVD is "Foxfire." Stars Angelina Jolie before she became ANGELINA JOLIE, bisexual self-mutilator and home-wrecker. She plays a character named Legs in a film based on a Joyce Carol Oates novel. How much more of a guilty pleasure can you get? The best scene? When Jolie and the other girls, sitting around a fire in an abandoned house in the woods of Portland, Ore., strip off their blouses and Jolie gives them all a flame tattoo on their breasts. Yummy.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jul 4, 2006)

Kiss of the Spider Baby (actually awarded title of worst movie by Joe Bob Briggs during a film festival in Dallas, TX)

Amazon Women on the Moon.....look for a young Arsenio Hall!

Anything with ....II/2: Electric Boogaloo in the title!


----------



## Carrie (Jul 4, 2006)

butch said:


> "Just One of the Guys." Best teen cross-dressing flick ever. I've gotta get it on DVD someday.



Oh, god. Yet another I have to 'fess up to. Damn you.


----------



## William (Jul 4, 2006)

The Cutting Edge

starring- D.B. Sweeney and Moira Kelly

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0104040/


----------



## butch (Jul 4, 2006)

Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one to appreciate the charms of "Just One of the Guys," Carrie. Didn't Terri tell the guy she made over (the one she was in love with while in guy drag) that he looked like Elvis Costello? Ah, sweet. Miss all those crazy 80's skinny ties and up-turned lapels on the guys? Which now has me thinking of Ducky Dale in "Pretty in Pink," especially when he's sitting on top of the newspaper boxes, in the rain, while The Smiths' "Please, please, please let me get what I want this time" plays in the background. 

The 80's was a treasure trove of guilty pleasures. I'd also throw in "The Last American Virgin" (more so a guilty pleasure when I was a kid than now) and "Fast Times at Ridgemont High" ("Whats wrong with a little pizza on our time, Mr. Hand?"). I think there was a fat ho in the 'Virgin' flick, though, which may or may not meet approval here at Dimensions.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 4, 2006)

Buffy the Vampire Slayer (the movie, not the show). Rutger Hauer was AWFUL but I love Luke "Pike's a fish, not a name" Perry and Peewee Herman was hysterical. There are so many great lines in that movie, and naturally I can't remember even one of them now.

Vampire's Kiss with Nicolas Cage is also one of my favorites. It's got a weird premise, but Nicolas Cage cracks me up, with his prancing around, "I'm a vampire I'm a vampire!!!" while snapping his plastic, gumball machine fangs.


----------



## Paul Fannin (Jul 4, 2006)

I once saw a ridiculous delight called "Billy the Kid Meets Count Dracula." What a glorious waste of an hour and a half. I loved it.

Oh and Miss Vickie, I extend a hand of goodwill


----------



## Donna (Jul 4, 2006)

butch said:


> Ha! I'm glad I'm not the only one to appreciate the charms of "Just One of the Guys," Carrie. Didn't Terri tell the guy she made over (the one she was in love with while in guy drag) that he looked like Elvis Costello? Ah, sweet.



That guy was (is) Clayton Rohner....also the cutie from another of my favorites, which I hate to admit to, Modern Girls. I would have to add Satisfaction ("The dog's name is Hamlet, NOT Omlet!") and Trick Or Treat (Long live Sammi Kurr!) I also have a big thing for the Hammer Horror flicks of the late sixties/early seventies including Vampire Lovers & Countess Dracula.


----------



## Santaclear (Jul 4, 2006)

*Repo Man* is one of my all-time favorites.

Tons and tons of others. All of the Andy Warhol movies that were really directed by Paul Morrisey. "Trash." "Heat." "Dracula." All the early-ish John Waters movies, especially "Desperate Living".

A hundred bizarre late-night horror and sci-fi ones from the '50s and '60s. "The Crawling Hand." "The Incredible Two-Headed Transplant."

I didn't grow up watching this kinda stuff - I sorta had an epiphany around age 19 where I realized that trash can be good and Garbage can be King. :shocked: So my taste changed (expanded, really.)


----------



## SexxyBBW69 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have to say.. the movie Clue I must have saw it 10x its not even that great but I always get sucked in when watching it


----------



## FreeThinker (Jul 4, 2006)

"Masters Of Menace" is one I would watch again, but I wouldn't go out of my way to do so.

It starred the guy from "Sledge Hammer", Catherine Bach, and what's-his-name who played Squiggy. It's a bout a Bike gang...er, club.


.


----------



## UberAris (Jul 5, 2006)

My guilty-movie can be summed in one word and a punctuation:

"Airplane!"

So many pointless or obvious cracks (case and point 'shit hitting the fan'), and corny style... oh I love this movie...


----------



## love dubh (Jul 5, 2006)

A few songs.

"Dance, Dance" by Fall Out Boy.

"Move Along" by All American Rejects.

"Since U Been Gone" by Kelly Clarkson

"Nights In White Satin" by the Moody Blues


----------



## ripley (Jul 5, 2006)

Crybaby.


"Crybaby girls know our bazooms are our weapons!"


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 5, 2006)

*Massacre At Central High!*


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 5, 2006)

_*Reflections in the Golden Eye*_ - Marlon Brando jerks off to gay porn and Elizabeth Taylor whips him in the face with a riding crop in front of the neighbors, but none of that can beat Julie Harris cutting her nipples off with the good scissors. Also covered are peeping Toms, flitty house boys, pretty horseys, and yard work. All that AND Robert Forster. God I love this movie.

_*The Naked Kiss*_ - Proof that Sam Fuller dropped acid. At least once. Constance Towers as a bald-headed hooker turned nurse who makes good by marrying the town Handsome Rich Dude Slash Pedophile. Some of the dialogue is pee-riceless. Best bad movie ever.

_*Angel, Angel, Down We Go*_ aka _*Cult of the Damned*_ - Holly Near at her fattest. Jennifer Jones at her why'd-she-do-this-moviest. Size acceptance at its trippiest. Gorging! Drugs! Gay daddies! Tight pants! Skydiving!?! Wicked good soundtrack. A great double feature with _*Wild in the Streets*_, a cookie from the same cutter.

That "Faster! Faster!" piano scene from _*Reefer Madness*_ never gets old.

And from this century, I'm embarrassed to admit I liked _*Love, Actually*_. Even that over-acting zombie kid made me cry. I dunno. Maybe I was on my period.

Oh, and _*Blackula*_.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> And from this century, I'm embarrassed to admit I liked _*Love, Actually*_. Even that over-acting zombie kid made me cry. I dunno. Maybe I was on my period.



Does it help at all that I adore this movie? And I normally loathe chick-flicks? And that I pull it out when I'm most depressed about the state of my love life, watch it, and cry like a jackass? 

Which reminds me, I'm due.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 5, 2006)

Warm that bad boy up, Carrie-Milarry. I'll pick up some tampoons and Haagen Dasz and be right over.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> Warm that bad boy up, Carrie-Milarry. I'll pick up some tampoons and Haagen Dasz and be right over.



It's a date. Does Haagen Dazs come in 5 gallon buckets, by any chance?


----------



## William (Jul 5, 2006)

Ok 

Blast From the Past








William


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 5, 2006)

Carrie said:


> It's a date. Does Haagen Dazs come in 5 gallon buckets, by any chance?


Comes in Piddly (pint), Family Pack, and new "Estrogen Size" tubs.


----------



## butch (Jul 5, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> That guy was (is) Clayton Rohner....also the cutie from another of my favorites, which I hate to admit to, Modern Girls. I would have to add Satisfaction ("The dog's name is Hamlet, NOT Omlet!") and Trick Or Treat (Long live Sammi Kurr!) I also have a big thing for the Hammer Horror flicks of the late sixties/early seventies including Vampire Lovers & Countess Dracula.



Thanks, Donnaalicious, for his name. Everytime I see him in something, I recognize him from JOOTG.

I also can't believe I forgot Lucas, with Corey Haim before the two coreys and the drug addiction, and Winona Ryder in her first film, and Charlie Sheen before the hookers and the booze and Jeremy Piven even. Man, I loved that movie as a teenager. That was a classy nerd/guilty pleasure movie, I think.

While I did find Love, Actually, to have a few charms, BBabe and Carrie, I must admit my chick-flicks of choice are Return to Me (Bonnie Hunt rules, either in front or behind the camera), and the classic Steel Magnolias (I can quote from that damn thing all day, must be my inner queen dying to get out). Care to add either of them to your ice cream chick flick extravaganza?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 5, 2006)

butch said:


> I also can't believe I forgot Lucas, with Corey Haim before the two coreys and the drug addiction, and Winona Ryder in her first film, and Charlie Sheen before the hookers and the booze and Jeremy Piven even. Man, I loved that movie as a teenager. That was a classy nerd/guilty pleasure movie, I think.
> 
> While I did find Love, Actually, to have a few charms, BBabe and Carrie, I must admit my chick-flicks of choice are Return to Me (Bonnie Hunt rules, either in front or behind the camera), and the classic Steel Magnolias (I can quote from that damn thing all day, must be my inner queen dying to get out). Care to add either of them to your ice cream chick flick extravaganza?



Honey, you're clearly good people, but Steel Magnolias makes me want to 1). barf, and 2). smack people in the head, in that order. I have not seen Return to Me, but I agree with you on Bonnie Hunt, and I loved Lucas - very charming movie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 5, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mars Attacks!
> 
> I just love that cheesy, campy work of art
> 
> ...



That movie scared the crap out of my youngest daughter. This girl, being born into our nutty family, had already seen Aliens by the time she was four, and didn't bat an eyelash.

So what did her in? Mars Attacks. Strange, strange child. But funny, funny movie.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 5, 2006)

Paul Fannin said:


> Oh and Miss Vickie, I extend a hand of goodwill



Hey, I just saw this, Paul. Thanks, and I extend mine as well (without even one of those buzzer thingees inside!)

Nice to see you enjoying the playground. See ya on the swingset?


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 5, 2006)

Only You, 1994. Marisa Tomei and Robert Downey, Jr. 

Not a terrible movie, but I don't think it made a blip on many radars. 

Made me fall in love with Italy. *sigh*


----------



## William (Jul 5, 2006)

She was also in another

"My Cousin Vinny"

The movie that taught me what a *yutes* is!!

William




SamanthaNY said:


> Only You, 1994. Marisa Tomei and Robert Downey, Jr.
> 
> Not a terrible movie, but I don't think it made a blip on many radars.
> 
> Made me fall in love with Italy. *sigh*


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jul 5, 2006)

And she was in another non-blip-a-licious movie, Untamed Heart with Christian Slater. Awesome, heartfelt, sappy movie. I loved it.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 5, 2006)

Has anyone mentioned *"Tales From the Crypt" *yet? Not the series, the original movie with Joan Collins when her bone structure was _really_ impressive. I love this flick! It's actually still kinda creepy if you're watching it late at night, home alone, with the wind and rain lashing at the windows....​


----------



## Donna (Jul 5, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> And she was in another non-blip-a-licious movie, Untamed Heart with Christian Slater. Awesome, heartfelt, sappy movie. I loved it.



I cried for an hour after I saw this movie for the first time. 

I don't know if it's a guilty pleasure so much as a sad obsession, but I adore the Bridgett Jones movies (the books too.) I know I take a lot of flack from Gypsy for liking romantic comedies like Bridgett Jones, While You Were Sleeping, & Practical Magic.


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I cried for an hour after I saw this movie for the first time.
> 
> I don't know if it's a guilty pleasure so much as a sad obsession, but I adore the Bridgett Jones movies (the books too.) I know I take a lot of flack from Gypsy for liking romantic comedies like Bridgett Jones, While You Were Sleeping, & Practical Magic.




_While You Were Sleeping _is one of my all-time faves. I watch it every Christmas!


----------



## ripley (Jul 5, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> That "Faster! Faster!" piano scene from _*Reefer Madness*_ never gets old.
> .


 

BB, I posted a link to a site with free movie downloads, but no one responded and it fell off the front page...anyway, it had Reefer Madness on it, and also Sex Madness, made two years later, if you want to give it a look.  

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9204


----------



## Esme (Jul 5, 2006)

Um, I sorta, kinda have it on tape.... *blush*


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 5, 2006)

Mommie Dearest.. Love it.


----------



## Rainahblue (Jul 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Mommie Dearest.. Love it.



Oh yeah! 
I forgot all about that movie! I definitely dug it when I saw it ages ago. 

Tonight I was home alone polishing my nails so I finally watched
*"Legends of the Fall."*
I can honestly say "Ohhhhhh! Ok." Now I get why everyone drooled over Brad Pitt after that flick. He was pretty hot. 
God that was the most depressing movie EVER! Why didn't they just have a tornado swoop everyone away instead of picking 'em off like that? :doh: Sheesh.​


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

I suppose I should 'fess up to another bad movie I love... "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back"... So dumb. So awesome! 

Besides, I kinda have a Kevin Smith "thing" :smitten:


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 15, 2006)

I am such a movie person, I can't believe I JUST discovered this thread.

Sorry if mine are repeated, there are 7 pages and I got overwhelmed trying to go through them all.

Guilty pleasures?

_Wild Wild West
Godzilla (1998)
The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen
The Matrix Reloaded/Revolutions
Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow
Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within
The Last Man on Earth_ (cheesy adaptation of my favorite book with Vincent Price in the lead)
_Swordfish_

those are just a few and I'm so upset I can't think of more. a bunch of my favorite movies are guilty pleasures. but *most* of them are grade-A stuff. I'm a film student, after all


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 15, 2006)

Esme said:


> I suppose I should 'fess up to another bad movie I love... "Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back"... So dumb. So awesome!
> 
> Besides, I kinda have a Kevin Smith "thing" :smitten:



http://youtube.com/watch?v=rKSRA3-FLVg

I've probably watched this 50 times in the last week. Maybe more.

Jay cracks my shit up.


----------



## Esme (Jul 15, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rKSRA3-FLVg
> 
> I've probably watched this 50 times in the last week. Maybe more.
> 
> Jay cracks my shit up.




Hee hee hee! Every time I see the commercial with that clip in it, I giggle. Thanks!


----------



## ScreamingChicken (Jul 16, 2006)

_Roadhouse_.


----------



## out.of.habit (Jul 16, 2006)

ThatFatGirl said:


> http://youtube.com/watch?v=rKSRA3-FLVg
> 
> I've probably watched this 50 times in the last week. Maybe more.
> 
> Jay cracks my shit up.





Esme said:


> Hee hee hee! Every time I see the commercial with that clip in it, I giggle. Thanks!



I absolutely cannot wait until the end of next week for this movie to come out. I love that clip! 

"Leave the lights alone, Randall!"

*squeal*


----------



## Shikamaru (Jul 16, 2006)

*Boa vs Python*: I was hanging out with a friend of mine that was working at a Gamestop and he said he HAD to go and get this movie that someone had traded in, because he wanted to see if it was as Bad as he thought it would be. 6$ later, he forces several people to watch it... The acting was so hilarious and the Snakes were all done in CG (horribly I might add) and it was so obvious that the actors were on a green screen. 

With that said... *Snakes on a Plane* anyone?


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Shikamaru said:


> *Boa vs Python*: I was hanging out with a friend of mine that was working at a Gamestop and he said he HAD to go and get this movie that someone had traded in, because he wanted to see if it was as Bad as he thought it would be. 6$ later, he forces several people to watch it... The acting was so hilarious and the Snakes were all done in CG (horribly I might add) and it was so obvious that the actors were on a green screen.
> 
> With that said... *Snakes on a Plane* anyone?



I can't wait to see Snakes on a (muthafuckin') Plane!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I can't wait to see Snakes on a (muthafuckin') Plane!!


I want a date to snakes on a plane. Who is coming to philly to go with me. You don't have to pay, you just have to sit beside me and laugh. C'mon, I mean it.


----------



## Carrie (Jul 16, 2006)

Jes said:


> I want a date to snakes on a plane. Who is coming to philly to go with me. You don't have to pay, you just have to sit beside me and laugh. C'mon, I mean it.



Okay, but listen, only if you'll put out in the parking lot afterwards.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jul 19, 2006)

thought I would pass this along. Love, Ms. J


'Evil Dead' Rises Again, Now Off Broadway

evil-dead-bloody.jpgThe trend for Broadway shows to be based on popular films continues unabated but this twist reported in Variety today is actually kinda cool. The production team of George Reinblatt, Christopher Bond and Frank Cipolla will be opening Off Broadway Evil Dead: The Musical based on the 1981 cult classic horror flick by Sam Raimi. It'll be directed by Bond and Hinton Battle, who also choreographed the show. Tying in with the Midnight Movie plot of a group of friends visiting a wooded cabin and unleashing untold evil, they'll be offering performances starting at 11 p.m. on Fridays and Saturdays. Also if you're really into the guts and gore aspect of hack 'em up horror, be sure to ask to sit in the first few rows identified as the "Splatter Zone." No news yet whether the evil book will get a tap dance solo. Previews begin October 1 with the opening November 1 at New World Stages.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 19, 2006)

ScreamingChicken said:


> _Roadhouse_.


God. My then-husband and I actually went to see this _on opening night_, 'cause we were hardcore Jeff Healey fans, and he played the musical act in this particular bucket o' blood. It left us thinking someone had tricked our favorite blind boy into signing something that was decidedly NOT the check for room service.

And I'm fairly convinced this flick was the inspiration for Walker, Texas Ranger, funniest trainwreck of all time.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

Carrie said:


> Okay, but listen, only if you'll put out in the parking lot afterwards.


i can't believe you're even outlining this condition beforehand. what a waste of time!!


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> God. My then-husband and I actually went to see this _on opening night_, 'cause we were hardcore Jeff Healey fans, and he played the musical act in this particular bucket o' blood. It left us thinking someone had tricked our favorite blind boy into signing something that was decidedly NOT the check for room service.
> 
> And I'm fairly convinced this flick was the inspiration for Walker, Texas Ranger, funniest trainwreck of all time.


Ok, you kow how in the new Will Ferrell Movie about Nascar-ish stuff, his kids are named Walker and Texas Ranger? That made me laffo.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jul 19, 2006)

Jes said:


> Ok, you kow how in the new Will Ferrell Movie about Nascar-ish stuff, his kids are named Walker and Texas Ranger? That made me laffo.


A friend used to BEG me to watch _Walker, Texas Ranger_. "You won't be sorry," he promised. But it wasn't until Conan started running not-to-be-believed snippets from it that I realized I'd been remiss in ignoring the pleas.

It's why I never miss an episode of _Rescue Me_ now. They grow up so fast.... I don't wanna miss a single moment.


----------



## Jes (Jul 19, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> A friend used to BEG me to watch _Walker, Texas Ranger_. "You won't be sorry," he promised. But it wasn't until Conan started running not-to-be-believed snippets from it that I realized I'd been remiss in ignoring the pleas.
> 
> It's why I never miss an episode of _Rescue Me_ now. They grow up so fast.... I don't wanna miss a single moment.


Whenever I used to be home on a Saturday night (w/o plans), my first and strongest and most enduring thought was: Well, shit. Now I fall into the demographic for which WALKER, TEXAS RANGER was created. Not a good feeling.


----------



## Esme (Jul 19, 2006)

Ok, more cheese of love:

_Summer School _with Marc Harmon.


Dave: "You went to jail for us?"

Mr. Shoop: "On rollerskates."


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> Mars Attacks!
> 
> I just love that cheesy, campy work of art
> 
> ...



yeah i wouldn't consider mars attacks a "bad" film cuz it makes fun of bad films, and it's way too _intentionally_ humorous. i love it to pieces though. the best movie ever though is down to you. freddie prinze jr. and julia stiles, being totally bland and incoherent. ashton kutcher randomly shows up as a jim morrison impersonator for no apparent reason. so good. and its attempts to actually be funny (dream sequence on the man show, cops-esque tv show "c.o.o.k.s." about guerrilla chefs that invade your home) are so bad they actually come out pretty laughable in spite of themselves. oh and the best part: at the rock bottom of his post-breakup downward spiral, freddie prinze jr. DRINKS a bottle of his ex's shampoo and ends up getting his stomach pumped.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

oh god, i completely forgot...My Life With Morrissey. filmed at nickelodeon's studios actually. obsessive morrissey fan makes out with her moz posters and fellates a tofu dog she believes was half eaten by him. she is later gang raped by a group of underage catholic schoolgirls (including a paraplegic one with downs named Wheels), who force her to sniff markers to get her high. then they dump her back at her home and one says "thanks for the fuck, bitch!"

by the way, this scene is apropos of nothing. run, don't walk.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

Boteroesque Babe said:


> _*Reflections in the Golden Eye*_ - Marlon Brando jerks off to gay porn and Elizabeth Taylor whips him in the face with a riding crop in front of the neighbors, but none of that can beat Julie Harris cutting her nipples off with the good scissors. Also covered are peeping Toms, flitty house boys, pretty horseys, and yard work. All that AND Robert Forster. God I love this movie.
> 
> _*The Naked Kiss*_ - Proof that Sam Fuller dropped acid. At least once. Constance Towers as a bald-headed hooker turned nurse who makes good by marrying the town Handsome Rich Dude Slash Pedophile. Some of the dialogue is pee-riceless. Best bad movie ever.
> 
> ...



oh, love actually isn't a bad film. not that the title would indicate such...my ex had to drag me to it kicking and screaming insisting it's the the only chick flick i would ever like, and was correct. i loved it. and oh, bill nighy! "kids, don't buy drugs. become a rock star and they give em to you for free!"


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 22, 2006)

Carrie said:


> I can't wait to see Snakes on a (muthafuckin') Plane!!



"yes those snakes deserved to die. and i hope they burn in hell!"


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 22, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> "kids, don't buy drugs. become a rock star and they give em to you for free!"



But beware, for they make you grow tentacles from your chin and send you back in time!


On-topic, I'm not gonna scour the thread to see if it's been mentioned yet. But this morning, I realized that I probably ought to note here that _Mortal Kombat_ is one of my guilty pleasures. Awesome fight scenes, mediocre directing, a movie that is as bad as it is entertaining. The perfect definition of "guilty pleasure".


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 23, 2006)

Plan 9 from Outer Space
Kentucky Fried Movie
Amazon Women on the Moon


----------



## TheMildlyStrangeone (Jul 23, 2006)

dan ex machina said:


> oh god, i completely forgot...My Life With Morrissey. filmed at nickelodeon's studios actually. obsessive morrissey fan makes out with her moz posters and fellates a tofu dog she believes was half eaten by him. she is later gang raped by a group of underage catholic schoolgirls (including a paraplegic one with downs named Wheels), who force her to sniff markers to get her high. then they dump her back at her home and one says "thanks for the fuck, bitch!"
> 
> by the way, this scene is apropos of nothing. run, don't walk.




hahahah I can't believe anyone else has actually seen this! my friends girlfriend loves Morrissey and he got it for her for her birthday and we all watched it together and I was like what the hell is this movie! It was so wacky. If you liked this movie you might like Happiness, and/or Storytelling by Todd Solondz. He did the more popular and tamer Welcome to the Dollhouse.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jul 23, 2006)

TheMildlyStrangeone said:


> hahahah I can't believe anyone else has actually seen this! my friends girlfriend loves Morrissey and he got it for her for her birthday and we all watched it together and I was like what the hell is this movie! It was so wacky. If you liked this movie you might like Happiness, and/or Storytelling by Todd Solondz. He did the more popular and tamer Welcome to the Dollhouse.



oh man...if dollhouse is his tamest. i found that movie incredibly hard to take (though i liked it, it was just so unsettling), and my album's called Rapist Wit, so i'm hardly a prude to that kind of brutal satire lol. i want to see storytelling (i have belle & sebastian's sdtrk tho) and palindromes but i dont know anything about happiness...how are they like the moz flick


----------



## TomAhawk (Jul 23, 2006)

-Natural Born Killers.
Terrible over-the-top movie, but I concede the violence is pretty slick.

-Ghostbusters 2
I really think this movie wasn't given a fair shake and although it isn't as good as the first I can't understand why everyone hates it so much.

"where you from yanosh?" 
"de upper vest side" 
AHAHAHAHA


----------



## Carrie (Jul 23, 2006)

Seeing as I just watched *Blade: Trinity* for the second time in a week, I think I'd better 'fess up to that one. I don't know that it's a _horrible_ movie, but good it ain't. Loved it, though.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jul 23, 2006)

I just thought of a whole slew of cheesy movies I adore. None of them are horrible, but all of the storylines are beyond lightweight.

I love the whole innocent virgin sex kitten genre circa the 1950's & 60's:

Tammy Tell Me True
Tammy and the Doctor
Gidget Goes to Rome (my favorite Gidget)
Gidget (1959 with Sandra Dee, my second favorite Gidget)
Bye Bye Birdie 
Made In Paris
Move Over, Darling (she has kids in this movie, so not a virgin, but she stays on that island for years and fights off the advances of the tanned, muscle-bound lughead)

I LOVE Sandra Dee... Isn't this photo dreamy?


----------



## Xenophon (Jul 23, 2006)

Strangely enough, I said last night "Do we want to watch _Brideshead Revisited_ or _Leprechaun In Da Hood_ ?"
From the Sublime to the Grotesque, indeed.

Classic horror is my main guilty pleasure (esp. anything with Vincent Price or Peter Cushing). And _Scent of a Woman_. Sentimental, but I love it.


----------



## truth38 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have only two horrible movies that I love
Attack of the killer tomatoes
the incredible shrinking man


----------

